# Cheltenham?



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

We're day tripping to Cheltenham tomorrow. With No 5, The Brew Rooms now closed are there any up to date recommendations for decent coffee there? Is Cafe Rubik the best place or has anywhere else that should be checked out recently opened?

Thanks in advance,

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I like caffe corretto at Glos Quay.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wouldn't venture to the Quays this weekend, manic round there cos Charlie dymock and her twins are there for something.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Wouldn't venture to the Quays this weekend, manic round there cos Charlie dymock and her twins are there for something.


Blimey, it's all kicking off in Cheltenham then. The main reason we're going is because my daughter wants to catch a bit of the filming of the new series of Sherlock which is happening today and tomorrow apparently.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Just thought I'd update this thread as I'm a local and anyone searching might light to find this. Lots of nice coffee shops have opened up since the brew rooms.
This is all Cheltenham (and only based of my knowledge).

Can highly recommend: (top notch)
Scandinavian Coffee Pod: The Scandinavian Coffee Pod
The Coffee Dispensary: The Coffee Dispensary

And will also suggest (great coffee):
Botanica Coffee Kitchen: Botanica Coffee Kitchen
Ritual Coffee Roasters: Ritual Coffee Roasters | Speciality Coffee in the Cotswolds <- if you're nearby there, Deya Brewery is in that industrial estate too.
The Find: Welcome to Cheltenham’s most extraordinary independent coffee house and artisan kitchen – THE FIND COFFEE HOUSE
Boston Tea Party: Cheltenham


----------



## Spuddyhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Scandinavian coffee pod👍


----------

